# Brazos Bend saturday



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sunrise over 40 acre lake, For some reason I just like this one. might be the way the scene fads to black and the way the composition is just a narrow band across the frame. Taken with ny Canon 10-22mm.










I liked the way the sun reflected off of his web.










The park was invaded with Photogs, poor critters didnt even have a chance...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like the first one too Fred.  

And what is up with Trey? He still cant figure out that fancy new camera? :spineyes:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Gary, Boy he and I walked our tail bones off, carring that equiptment around. That 50D seems to be a sweet machine.....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's Tim in the Far right in the back. He's from TFP. And I saw you Trey I think later on sitting on a bench table at Elm lake. And that guy on the right I met him too. Forgot his name already.
It was a fun day but to tell you the truth I'm still paying for it. My legs are still sore from walking. I'm planning on going back this Saturday again.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodgooglymuggly! I got to ride more and eat less! That is a nice sunrise Fred


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> That's Tim in the Far right in the back. He's from TFP. And I saw you Trey I think later on sitting on a bench table at Elm lake. And that guy on the right I met him too. Forgot his name already.
> It was a fun day but to tell you the truth I'm still paying for it. My legs are still sore from walking. I'm planning on going back this Saturday again.


I'm the guy on the right!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now, that bottom picture is one I would say had sharpness issues. 

Looks like a stilt jungle out there!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 


Arlon said:


> Now, that bottom picture is one I would say had sharpness issues.
> 
> Looks like a stilt jungle out there!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm amazed that Canon can give a sunrise like that. *wicked wink* actually it's beautiful and the other photos you've posted are just wonderful too.

hint: borrow a shopping trolly to push all that gear around next time.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos. I like the first one the best.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Karen, funny that you said that. I have been thinking of a small wagon:biggrin:


Koru said:


> i'm amazed that Canon can give a sunrise like that. *wicked wink* actually it's beautiful and the other photos you've posted are just wonderful too.
> 
> hint: borrow a shopping trolly to push all that gear around next time.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been on the lookout for one of those three wheeled kid joggers. With the bicycle tires, they should be perfect for toting camer gear, pushing on rough trails or off trail, they fold up nicely for transportation and they can be found pretty cheap in the used market. I I've been looking for a convertible model that I can tow behing my bicycle. I just haven't been serious enough to opay for a new one but as soon as a cheap used one comes along I'm going to grab it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats a good idea also...hadnt thought about one of those. I was thinking about the wagon because what I want to do is mount the tripod to the wagon in a way that its easy to assemble/ disassemble. when on the trail leave the tripod mounted to the wagon and carry the camera around my neck. That way I can handhold for that type of shot or with my Quick release just pop the camera on the tripod for a steady shot....Thinking of something like this http://www.cartsandwagons.com/wagons/farm-&-stables/greatplainsutilitywagon.cfm

Anyway, carring the stuff around is really getting old.:biggrin:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I am considering spending less time walking! Find that sweet spot with multiple ideal shots and wait for them to come to me kinda thing. Lawn chair with a cooler kinda thing!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm with you on that idea.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

stargazer said:


> when on the trail leave the tripod mounted to the wagon and carry the camera around my neck. :biggrin:


Hurts my neck after a few miles when I carry the D200 and 600mm that way. D90 is a little lighter, maybe that won't hurt as much. I thought the 600mm/tripod might just fit perfectly in a kid jogger. Just need to find a cheap one to try it on. That or build my own platform from scratch. Got a lot of aluminum scraps and a MIG welder (-:}!

I need something that will carry two folding chairs, two cameras (600mm and macro), a small cooler, ultralight spinning rod (for boredom) and maybe a small umbrella. I'd be set with that. I've found I get as many pictures letting the birds come to me as I do going to them but you still need to get oway from the parking lots and vollyball.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I am considering spending less time walking! Find that sweet spot with multiple ideal shots and wait for them to come to me kinda thing. Lawn chair with a cooler kinda thing!


I like yer style bro!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like Arlons idea even better! I might try that lake at Addics this weekend. 



Arlon said:


> Hurts my neck after a few miles when I carry the D200 and 600mm that way. D90 is a little lighter, maybe that won't hurt as much. I thought the 600mm/tripod might just fit perfectly in a kid jogger. Just need to find a cheap one to try it on. That or build my own platform from scratch. Got a lot of aluminum scraps and a MIG welder (-:}!
> 
> I need something that will carry two folding chairs, two cameras (600mm and macro), a small cooler, ultralight spinning rod (for boredom) and maybe a small umbrella. I'd be set with that. I've found I get as many pictures letting the birds come to me as I do going to them but you still need to get oway from the parking lots and vollyball.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now your talking.....


madf1man said:


> I am considering spending less time walking! Find that sweet spot with multiple ideal shots and wait for them to come to me kinda thing. Lawn chair with a cooler kinda thing!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

so, you're all going to be ready for taking some photos of photographers with all their pushchairs and armchairs? that ought to make some fascinating images. 

how about a bicycle with camera in the front basket and tripod strapped to your back? golf cart? scooter?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Trey, I found the perfect thing...just mount a tripod on front:biggrin: cooler in back.http://www.thescooterstore.com/products/powerchairs.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Trey, I found the perfect thing...just mount a tripod on front:biggrin: cooler in back.http://www.thescooterstore.com/products/powerchairs.aspx


ROTF! :slimer:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Allright now, thats my competition in a very small way. I'll stick to packin my 500 and other glass, 2 bodies, tripod and whatever else on my bicycle. If you want a powerchair and better yet a vehicle to transport come see me! I sell em but I ain't ready to___________


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm still rolling!  Good one Fred. LOL


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

ah that is nice


----------

